# Old Mexico 2018/19 Whitetail Hunting



## Bukkskin

So, I will post as many pics as I can throughout the season.
Please don't turn this into an, if it is Safe or Not safe thread.
We are all just trying to kill a big deer.
I am not going down for a couple weeks(too much rain), but if anyone is there with pics, post up.
We have had tons of rain lately and the deer are "Fat" .


----------



## Bukkskin

A couple from last year.
:wink::wink:


----------



## Sgrem

Super good looking deer.

IMPORTANT! remember to put your phone on silent so they dont hear the camera clicking when it takes a picture. Wouldnt want to spook em....lol


----------



## AirbornXpress

Keep the pictures coming.
Hope ya have a long range gun


----------



## Bukkskin

sgrem said:


> Super good looking deer.
> 
> IMPORTANT! remember to put your phone on silent so they dont hear the camera clicking when it takes a picture. Wouldnt want to spook em....lol


They don't seem to care as long as the "hunters" are not overly aggressive on shooting!!

??


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

sgrem said:


> Super good looking deer.
> 
> IMPORTANT! remember to put your phone on silent so they dont hear the camera clicking when it takes a picture. Wouldnt want to spook em....lol


Lol...sporty hunt


----------



## WillieT

Looking forward to your adventures.


----------



## tpool

Can't wait for the pics! Thanks for sharing again this year..


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tshort

This is similar to the ranch I hunted on as a kid. I'm not going to say what or who's ranch, but if I remember correctly, it was around 40k acres in S. TX and none of the family for many generations ever hunted it. They were cattlemen and left the deer alone. I got to hunt it for a few years and we'd just drive around in the truck eating tamales all day long. Any varmints we saw we'd shoot and of course if we found a big mature trophy deer he'd be shot too. Any and all Nilgai were to be shot on the spot as the owner hated them. Those deer had such little pressure that they'd respond to a truck similar to how the cattle would. Man I miss those times!!! Sitting in a blind freezing your arse off waiting for deer to come to you is SOOO boring compared to Safari-style hunting. I hear that so many of the big ranches in Mexico are still that way and this appears to be one of them.


----------



## sea sick

Does the deer in the top pic have a big knot under its jaw?


----------



## Bukkskin

Thanks gents and feel free to add your own pics.



sea sick said:


> Does the deer in the top pic have a big knot under its jaw?


Yessir, he has had that bump for at least 7 or 8 yrs now.
He is oooooold and on his way down.
If I can find my big camera when I get home Saturday, I will put some more pics up.
:cheers:


----------



## wampuscat

Haven't been across since July, it's been too wet. Will be going soon. Should be in great shape. Need to get food plots planted. Had to get serial numbers in this weekend, hard to decide which guns to cross. Should be a great quail year.


----------



## Sabalon

Havenâ€™t been down to our lease due to wet roads. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Bukkskin

5 of us are headed across in the morning. I dusted off my good camera, will try and remember to break it out. I will be back here on Wed., short trip.:biggrin:


----------



## Bukkskin

wampuscat said:


> Haven't been across since July, it's been too wet. Will be going soon. Should be in great shape. Need to get food plots planted. Had to get serial numbers in this weekend, hard to decide which guns to cross. Should be a great quail year.


I'm taking my 300 win mag for deer and .243 for hogs, pellet gun for ***** in the trap.
My cook loves to eat them *****.



Sabalon said:


> Havenâ€™t been down to our lease due to wet roads. Maybe next weekend.


I will post you a road condition report when I get back.


----------



## wampuscat

Bukkskin said:


> I'm taking my 300 win mag for deer and .243 for hogs, pellet gun for ***** in the trap.
> My cook loves to eat them *****.
> 
> I will post you a road condition report when I get back.


Picked the same two.ðŸ˜ 300 for long shots. 243 for rattling and varmints. Already have a 25 cal pellet gun down there.


----------



## Bukkskin

Tanks are full, roads were dry with only some creek crossings uncrossable.
Deer are fat and happy. Everything is green and looking good.


----------



## Bukkskin

It is only letting me post one pic at time.


----------



## wampuscat

Had a call today that our roads were reworked and dry. They said it looked great. Leaving Tuesday for the rest of the month. Texas Bowhunters has a good Mexico hunter thread, would hate to hijack the thread, but would be nice to have one Mexico hunting thread?


----------



## willydavenport

What dates are the season down there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat

willydavenport said:


> What dates are the season down there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Downloaded them to my phone, but can't get them to upload. Angadi Facebook page has them. Any particular state or animal?


----------



## willydavenport

Thanks. Not really anything specific. It seemed like in the past the people that I knew that hunted down there hunted late. Almost through February. Wasnâ€™t sure if it started and ended later than ours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat

*Ranch help*

Got to the ranch last trip and wanted to get the main road fed. Got a buggy out of the barn, filled the road feeder and took off. When we pulled back up to the house a bear had pulled a bag of corn out of the truck and was Corning the road infront of the house.ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ Guess he was trying to help out, put it down a little heavy though.


----------



## wampuscat

wampuscat said:


> Got to the ranch last trip and wanted to get the main road fed. Got a buggy out of the barn, filled the road feeder and took off. When we pulled back up to the house a bear had pulled a bag of corn out of the truck and was Corning the road infront of the house.ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ Guess he was trying to help out, put it down a little heavy though.


 I have no ideal why 2cool always flips pictures around, I post on other sites and Facebook, without them being turned sideways.ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## wampuscat

*Mix season dates*



willydavenport said:


> Thanks. Not really anything specific. It seemed like in the past the people that I knew that hunted down there hunted late. Almost through February. Wasnâ€™t sure if it started and ended later than ours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Our season in coahuila for whitetail is from nov16 til Jan 27th.


----------



## wampuscat

*Food plots*

Cleared this valley this spring, will have it planted in winter wheat in a week or so. Should draw in a deer or two.


----------



## wampuscat

*Bears*

Bears are doing good.


----------



## wampuscat

*Spike*

Had this guy show up on one of our game cameras.


----------



## Bukkskin

Willy, I think Nuevo Leon starts the week before Thanksgiving.
Wamp, I always enjoy your bear, cat, deer and other pics.
Ya'll have a fun trip and post up some more pics.


----------



## Bukkskin

Couple of videos


----------



## Bukkskin

Brought my top drive out of retirement after 5 yrs.
New battery, plugs, plug wires, rotorcap, gas tank, fuel filter, fuel pump and throttle body.


----------



## sparrish8

Were checking our guns in next weekend


----------



## sparrish8

*Mexico*



tshort said:


> This is similar to the ranch I hunted on as a kid. I'm not going to say what or who's ranch, but if I remember correctly, it was around 40k acres in S. TX and none of the family for many generations ever hunted it. They were cattlemen and left the deer alone. I got to hunt it for a few years and we'd just drive around in the truck eating tamales all day long. Any varmints we saw we'd shoot and of course if we found a big mature trophy deer he'd be shot too. Any and all Nilgai were to be shot on the spot as the owner hated them. Those deer had such little pressure that they'd respond to a truck similar to how the cattle would. Man I miss those times!!! Sitting in a blind freezing your arse off waiting for deer to come to you is SOOO boring compared to Safari-style hunting. I hear that so many of the big ranches in Mexico are still that way and this appears to be one of them.


Yes sir our ranch down their is 6500 acres and is similar you can drive up to within 100 yards of big bucks, shoot right past deer and kill coyotes and alot of javalinas, the deer just look at them fall over and go back to eating, corn is like crack to those deer over their.


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks awesome, would love to drive around all day down there


----------



## Bukkskin

sparrish8 said:


> Were checking our guns in next weekend


Good deal and Good luck this year, bring back some pics.



sundownbrown said:


> Looks awesome, would love to drive around all day down there


Yessir, that is some of the best times we have. Load up a topdrive with 3 or 4 guys, drive and feed in a big loop that takes an hr to cover. Then drive, look, and feed it again.
Lot of fun!!


----------



## Bukkskin

Headed down in the morning, will try and snap some pics.


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Headed down in the morning, will try and snap some pics.


Good luck and be safe....


----------



## Lunkerman

Cool ride you have there. Sounds like a lot of fun hunting like that. Good luck.


----------



## WillieT

Be careful down there. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Hayniedude24

For sure safe huntin bud.

Were you able to book any hunters for this hunt?


----------



## sparrish8

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2dD3An

1st one to go down this year at our place. Bad shot and ranch cowboy found him a day later all that was left was this but glad he found him, scored 155" a great 1st mexico deer for one of the new guys on our lease. Not sure why it's not just showing the pic I've had alot of problems uploading pics on this forum.


----------



## wampuscat

just back from three weeks across, snowed some. Good trip lots of pictures to post. But looks like they are still getting turned.


----------



## Hayniedude24

sparrish8 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2dD3An
> 
> 1st one to go down this year at our place. Bad shot and ranch cowboy found him a day later all that was left was this but glad he found him, scored 155" a great 1st mexico deer for one of the new guys on our lease. Not sure why it's not just showing the pic I've had alot of problems uploading pics on this forum.


Great deer!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a good one.


----------



## wampuscat

Got a lot of late summer rain, lots of grass and forbes.


----------



## wampuscat

Noticed some stuff moved around on the porch when I'd get back from working on food plots, so put a game came up. Next day had company.


----------



## RBares

Beautiful, healthy deer!


----------



## wampuscat

We have some new plots made and planted old ones, lots of grass this year.


----------



## wampuscat

Bears are fat, lots of acorns, deer starting to rut around a bit.


----------



## wampuscat

This guy was going around scratching and shaking these plants, then eating what fell out, bugs or seeds


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

i REALLY ENJOY YOUR MEXICO PICS


----------



## Hayniedude24

^^^^ Agreed. Iâ€™ll hopefully get to hunt south of the border at some point. The bear pics are just plain cool.


----------



## wampuscat

Couple more pics, chillie morning for tractor work.ðŸ¤¨


----------



## wampuscat

Couple more pics.good size bear.


----------



## wampuscat

Found some snow pictures from last year on a card in camp.


----------



## WillieT

Great pics. Love the variety of animals.


----------



## Bukkskin

Good first deer for the hunter Sparrish!!
Awesome pics as usual Wamp!!
Are ya'll out in the Monclova direction?
Only bears I have ever seen were in Alaska, very cool.
First trophy down on our place, went 188"
Biggest deer on the ranch that we know of this year.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Bukkskin said:


> Good first deer for the hunter Sparrish!!
> Awesome pics as usual Wamp!!
> Are ya'll out in the Monclova direction?
> Only bears I have ever seen were in Alaska, very cool.
> First trophy down on our place, went 188"
> Biggest deer on the ranch that we know of this year.


Very nice deer. Great pictures and looks like good times. Thanks for posting


----------



## RedXCross

gives a new meaning to bear hug?


----------



## old 37

Bukkskin said:


> Good first deer for the hunter Sparrish!!
> Awesome pics as usual Wamp!!
> Are ya'll out in the Monclova direction?
> Only bears I have ever seen were in Alaska, very cool.
> First trophy down on our place, went 188"
> Biggest deer on the ranch that we know of this year.


Great Buck !!


----------



## sparrish8

Nice genetics on the 188" love the 3 long tines that really gets their scores up their we had a big one on our place last year that went 183" and he had the long 2,3 and 4s


----------



## WillieT

Very nice buck.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Great buck!

Stupid question but why/how is that dude not caped? Awful big buck to just euro mount, especially being a low fence.


----------



## rmp

Texashookset said:


> Great buck!
> 
> Stupid question but why/how is that dude not caped? Awful big buck to just euro mount, especially being a low fence.


Just from my experience, bringing a cape into the U.S. from Mexico can be a hassle. They have to be inspected for tics. Then they have to be taken to a taxidermist on the governments approved list, which will cost more money. Easier to buy a cape a sometimes. Plus skulls must be "meat" free.


----------



## Hayniedude24

104. Thank you.


----------



## 2Ws

Used to do work for some guys that froze all their capes for the trip across border, don't know how the law works today. On another note one of them had a 8X10 glossy of him hanging at the checkpoint.....he got caught ONCE with an extra set of horns under his hood.


----------



## walker1983

Crossing capes is a pain now. You have a few options. 

De tick cape, freeze for at least 24 hours, and try to cross it. 1 dead tick will turn you around. Columbia bridge is probably the worst on the inspections, but is the most hunter friendly bridge to cross in my opinion. 

Take it to a taxidermist in Mexico, and then cross the mounted deer. 

Just cross the horns, and buy a cape in the US. 

You need to have the proper paperwork to accompany the deer. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrish8

My buddys got hit pretty hard last year when border patrol happened to look under their seat and found 3 capes. The rules kinds stupid considering the deer can swim across the river with the same ticks and if you freeze it the ticks are dead, they need to adopt a better policy on this and people wont smuggle them.


----------



## Bukkskin

sparrish8 said:


> My buddys got hit pretty hard last year when border patrol happened to look under their seat and found 3 capes. The rules kinds stupid considering the deer can swim across the river with the same ticks and if you freeze it the ticks are dead, they need to adopt a better policy on this and people wont smuggle them.


I have my cook/cowboy brush the capes real soft, but real good with a wire brush.
I got one across year before last at Columbia. That said, they were looking Real Real hard at it to try and find something that resembled a tick.
On a positive note, buddy at the ranch said the rut is starting to kick of.


----------



## wampuscat

Bukkskin said:


> I have my cook/cowboy brush the capes real soft, but real good with a wire brush.
> I got one across year before last at Columbia. That said, they were looking Real Real hard at it to try and find something that resembled a tick.
> On a positive note, buddy at the ranch said the rut is starting to kick of.


 So you did get one across!!! Have heard of a few people getting them across after a bit of work on them. Wire brush seemed to work good? Wish they would say have them frozen solid or dipped in whatever. Talked to lady that inspects them at bridge, she seemed proud of herself for stopping over 90% of them. Should be some way to dip them and give em back to ya.


----------



## JMLewis01

Freeze them then put them in your dirty clothes bag with a pair of real dirty underwear on top they won't did too deep.


----------



## bigfishtx

I hope you guys understand the damage that Fever Ticks can cause to domestic cattle and realize the inspection/quaranteen is needed.


----------



## Bukkskin

wampuscat said:


> So you did get one across!!! Have heard of a few people getting them across after a bit of work on them. Wire brush seemed to work good? Wish they would say have them frozen solid or dipped in whatever. Talked to lady that inspects them at bridge, she seemed proud of herself for stopping over 90% of them. Should be some way to dip them and give em back to ya.


Yes the wire brush works great, but they turned me back a few years ago when I tried to cross one that was frozen solid(that used to be the way they wanted us to do it).



bigfishtx said:


> I hope you guys understand the damage that Fever Ticks can cause to domestic cattle and realize the inspection/quaranteen is needed.


Yes I understand, I have my cook brush them real good. Then I will freeze them solid for a few weeks, thaw, and rebrush before I try to cross them.


----------



## Grande Venado

Seen quite a few nice deer already. Getting ready to head down today, hopefully the big boys are on the move. Good luck to everyone...


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

bigfishtx said:


> I hope you guys understand the damage that Fever Ticks can cause to domestic cattle and realize the inspection/quaranteen is needed.


We do, but how can you bring your pets across and they don't even blink an eye, but you cant bring a frozen cape across...its a stupid law. It doesn't even make sence.:headknock


----------



## Bukkskin

Grande Venado said:


> Seen quite a few nice deer already. Getting ready to head down today, hopefully the big boys are on the move. Good luck to everyone...


Us too, nothing out of the 160's yet.
Good luck to you guys also. Post up when ya'll knock one down.



PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> We do, but how can you bring your pets across and they don't even blink an eye, but you cant bring a frozen cape across...its a stupid law. It doesn't even make sence.:headknock


Yeah, I know, not to mention the animals(deer, hogs,*****, cats. Etc,etc) that swim the river daily and nightly.
That said, I do my best to make sure all ticks are removed and/or dead before crossing one.
Anyways, let's let it go and get to posting some OLD Mexico pics.
Should be getting real good about now.:dance:


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

Loving old mexico not the biggest bull of the brush but with the stick and string. Low fence, and hand corn. 10 yrs old 150"


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

Another


----------



## wampuscat

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> Another


 Nice one!!!!! Have seen some nice ones hit the ground this week, about 1 1/2 inches of rain this weekend. Should be a good week.


----------



## sparrish8

173" down on our ranch, pics to come 1st time this deers been seen since 2015 on 6500 acres, he was 3 then 6.5 now. Not much chasing yet from mature deer but he locked on an early doe


----------



## sparrish8




----------



## walker1983

Wow thatâ€™s awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Very nice! Saw your act in Vegas, pretty cool too.....


----------



## RedXCross

Very nice deer


----------



## willydavenport

Thatâ€™s a beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

that's a toad sparrish, hopefully entered in the contest


----------



## coup de grace

Dream buck right there.


----------



## Bukkskin

Good looking bucks!!
Here is a 160's 14 pt and a big freak horn deer.
Plus a few culls


----------



## Trouthunter

Man Wampus you need bear tags lol.


Nice deer.

TH


----------



## Bukkskin

I just got an email from Angadi that says they will be at Columbia during the holidays to help the hunters, including "hide dipping for transport to the US".
First I have heard of this in 15 or 20 yrs.
Anyone know anymore details?


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Went through Columbia bridge today and didnâ€™t see Angadi anywhere. Got hassled quite a bit by US Customs on just my horns but finally got through.









195 4/8
Rancho Las Cuevas 
Coahuila

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978

Bruiser


----------



## WillieT

Stud


----------



## Bukkskin

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Went through Columbia bridge today and didnâ€™t see Angadi anywhere. Got hassled quite a bit by US Customs on just my horns but finally got through.
> 
> View attachment 4383447
> 
> 
> 195 4/8
> Rancho Las Cuevas
> Coahuila
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck!!!!
Angadi has a little building on the inbound to Mexico side. Just past where they check you coming in, at that first stop sign turn right and it is a small white building on the left.
They are Not in the building right next to where you pay coming out of Mexico(like they used to be).
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Hayniedude24

What a deer. All really nice deer.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Wow mucho bueno!


----------



## longhorn_cop

Any more info on the dipping?


----------



## RedXCross

wow


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Went through Columbia bridge today and didnâ€™t see Angadi anywhere. Got hassled quite a bit by US Customs on just my horns but finally got through.
> 
> View attachment 4383447
> 
> 
> 195 4/8
> Rancho Las Cuevas
> Coahuila
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what a buck, I went thru Columbia on the the 1st and didn't see anyone there to get my buck scored so went on to muy grande. I seen you on the updated site, im leading the 10pt div. and if bumped out of that will get the jacket for 150 plus archery so I am happy about that. id love to get a 195 one of these days. congratulations on a lifetime deer!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> what a buck, I went thru Columbia on the the 1st and didn't see anyone there to get my buck scored so went on to muy grande. I seen you on the updated site, im leading the 10pt div. and if bumped out of that will get the jacket for 150 plus archery so I am happy about that. id love to get a 195 one of these days. congratulations on a lifetime deer!


Thanks! It was a hell of a hunt and super pumped for the outcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mag

In reference to dipping the capes for ticks. Live animals are allowed to be dipped and then crossed 14 days later. Capes are not. The issue is preventing the spread of the fever tick. I have gone back and forth with APHIS on this issue as a dead tick is incapable of passing the disease biologically. So why are capes rejected for having ANY kind of tick even if it's been dead for a month or longer. The intent of the law is preventing LIVE Ticks from entering Texas.
This is what I have surmised after fighting this thing for the last three years. APHIS is run by anti hunting in some cases animal rights supervisors at the top, aka, liberals. They will use their personal interpretation of the law or have been told what they want to do....and that is to make it as hard as possible for hunters to bring capes back to Texas from Mexico. Agents are very vocal and proud of preventing 90% of the capes from entering Texas. If these were all live ticks I would commend them, but in a large percentage of those, the dead are long dead.
If you read the regulations, a "tick" is defined as capable of passing the disease that causes tick fever in cattle. A dead tick is not capable and should not be the cause for rejecting a cape for entry. BUT, it is and in one case on a deer that was mounted in Mexico and crossed 6 months later only to be rejected because the inspector found a dead tick in the brisket.
I raise cattle and I do not want the fever tick to spread in Texas, period. This issue is just another government run debacle that gives us hunters a major headache.


----------



## sparrish8

We pulled up to the line after a 3 hour wait told the border agent i had a deer and he said have a nice day and drove right through they didnt even check the hide this year i guess because they were so busy.


----------



## Bukkskin

sparrish8 said:


> We pulled up to the line after a 3 hour wait told the border agent i had a deer and he said have a nice day and drove right through they didnt even check the hide this year i guess because they were so busy.


Lol, that bridge never ceases to amaze me.:spineyes:
I apologize for the lack of updates guys, I got hurt real bad in an accident just after Thanksgiving(aaaaaaalmost killed me)so I have been laid up.
I will recover and next year will be better.
Gonna post up a low 160's deer killed a week ago if I can get my phone to work.:biggrin:

Y'all keep posting, it ain't over for another week.


----------



## Bukkskin

Here


----------



## Bukkskin

I


----------



## Swampus

Hoss looking Buck.
Get Better Man!


----------



## wampuscat

Was back in Mexico for the last ten days of the season, hunted hard, didn't take many pictures. Was a good year. Saw lots of bears, walked outside one night to two nice size ones in the driveway. Said howdy, the walked off, not too sociable. 5th season without shooting a deer except for camp meat. Hunted hard in the mountains for the little carmen mountain whitetail and in the flat brush lands for regular whitetail. Saw nothing that I wanted to get mounted. Talked with a couple of friends that are Mexican ranchers about leasing some different ranches. Found about some new caves that need exploring, will be going back in a month or so, spring turkey should be good, lots of mature gobblers. Shot a few varmints, almost got a mountain lion. 😡😡😡😡😡😡 learned if you sneak up on bears in tall grass, a whistle will get em to stand up for a picture. Have a 94 Winchester, with a 20 inch target barrel in 219 zipper on the way. Going to work up several loads for next year. Great time, ready to go back. Stupid job.😁 Have never seen deer in Texas as big body wise as deer in the black brush of Mexico. Enormous.


----------



## jtburf

Very nice Wampuscat!!!

JOhn


----------



## walker1983

Great pics. That deer carcas looks like a cow. That has to be a mature buck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

More caves! We need pictures of that big one you found that was so hot inside and of the new ones too!

TH


----------



## willydavenport

Did you guys weigh that deer thatâ€™s hanging? That thing is huge. Looks like a steer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Amazing deer


----------



## wampuscat

Trouthunter said:


> More caves! We need pictures of that big one you found that was so hot inside and of the new ones too!
> 
> TH


 Had a 16 inch rain that washed out the new road into that area. A crew was working on it when I left. They had made it back up but hadn't finished. One of the workers that put the road in last year, told us about a cave with old beds in it and 17 "windows ". I guess hole you can see out of it? I have to work but my buddy will be going back Thursday. Should know more in a week or two. Probably will go back in a month or so. Should be interesting, turkey should be coming to a call by then too.


----------



## [email protected]

I loved hunting in Mexico , however as green as it was, hunting was tough last season. I got off my lease after years of hunting down there without any safety issues.


----------



## wampuscat

[email protected] said:


> I loved hunting in Mexico , however as green as it was, hunting was tough last season. I got off my lease after years of hunting down there without any safety issues.


Talked to ranch owners and hunters from five different ranches, they all said it was a slow year. The Mexican ranchers said they hadn't seen much of a rut, a couple thought the season should be extended. Was dry during the horn growing time then rained a bunch before the season started. Saw a buck I knew from last year that was young, but had declined in mass, and gone down a point.


----------



## shane.shipman.72

We had a great year south of the border, my 15th year in.... shot my best buck to date... 179 5/8 LF typical... viva!

















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

shane.shipman.72 said:


> We had a great year south of the border, my 15th year in.... shot my best buck to date... 179 5/8 LF typical... viva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


He!! Of a deer Shane, he's a beaut. How wide was he?
Thanks for all the updates gents.


----------



## shane.shipman.72

Bukkskin said:


> He!! Of a deer Shane, he's a beaut. How wide was he?
> 
> Thanks for all the updates gents.


24 5/8 bubba...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

shane.shipman.72 said:


> 24 5/8 bubba...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Awesome, Congrats man!!!!


----------



## shane.shipman.72

Bukkskin said:


> Awesome, Congrats man!!!!


Thank you sir!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

wampuscat said:


> Had a 16 inch rain that washed out the new road into that area. A crew was working on it when I left. They had made it back up but hadn't finished. One of the workers that put the road in last year, told us about a cave with old beds in it and 17 "windows ". I guess hole you can see out of it? I have to work but my buddy will be going back Thursday. Should know more in a week or two. Probably will go back in a month or so. Should be interesting, turkey should be coming to a call by then too.


That's really cool Wamp, can't wait for pics.
We have an old rock wall on the place, out in the middle of Nowhere.
Headed down on the 13th, I will try to get a video or some pics.


----------



## DVM1997

We had a decent year, the rain in October made the hunting tough!! Our best hunts came in late January when the deer got hungry! We have some great young deer and have started feeding cotton seed. Looking forward to next year. We also have 2 spots open (6 guns/9000 acres).


----------



## Trouthunter

> Originally Posted by *wampuscat*
> _Had a 16 inch rain that washed out the new road into that area. A crew was working on it when I left. They had made it back up but hadn't finished. One of the workers that put the road in last year, told us about a cave with old beds in it and 17 "windows ". I guess hole you can see out of it? I have to work but my buddy will be going back Thursday. Should know more in a week or two. Probably will go back in a month or so. Should be interesting, turkey should be coming to a call by then too._


Oh hell yea man I want to see pictures of that!

TH


----------



## Bukkskin

Well, I finally got cleared from my Dr.
Ran down to the little place in Tam.
Took this big 8 into Angadi to get me a cap. Caps were pretty sad this year.
Real thin camo.
Anyways, hopefully next year will be better for me. Thanks for all the replies guys.
DVM, what area is your ranch?
I have guys call me all the time looking for a spot.


----------



## BretE

Very nice 8!!!...congrats...


----------



## Bukkskin

BretE said:


> Very nice 8!!!...congrats...


Thanks BretE!!!!!
He was pretty impressive when I walked up to him (for just an 8).
I already boiled him out and he is ready for my 8 pt. Shelf.:wink::wink:


----------



## shane.shipman.72

Stud of an 8 bubba!! Headed down tomorrow to get our feeding kicked off... we'll be hitting them with a round of medicated LnE then following it up with 20 percent.

Here's hoping to bad *** spring rains! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

shane.shipman.72 said:


> Stud of an 8 bubba!! Headed down tomorrow to get our feeding kicked off... we'll be hitting them with a round of medicated LnE then following it up with 20 percent.
> 
> Here's hoping to bad *** spring rains!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


X1000 on the rains. We donâ€™t supplement so Iâ€™m praying for a wet April. Our ranch is already in great shape, green as can be, but you canâ€™t be April rain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

shane.shipman.72 said:


> Stud of an 8 bubba!! Headed down tomorrow to get our feeding kicked off... we'll be hitting them with a round of medicated LnE then following it up with 20 percent.
> 
> Here's hoping to bad *** spring rains!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thanks Shane. Yeah, we are hitting them now with wormer. Been feeding cottonseed for the last month and just got 30 tons delivered.



BretE said:


> X1000 on the rains. We donâ€™t supplement so Iâ€™m praying for a wet April. Our ranch is already in great shape, green as can be, but you canâ€™t be April rain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir, it was already greening up down there.


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Thanks Shane. Yeah, we are hitting them now with wormer. Been feeding cottonseed for the last month and just got 30 tons delivered.
> 
> Yessir, it was already greening up down there.


I remember an extensive 10 yr study either Stuart Stedman or Dr. Kroll did on the effects of spring rains in south Texas years ago. March, May and June rains are good but the study concluded April is the most beneficial for horn growth....by a pretty good bit...


----------



## shane.shipman.72

BretE said:


> I remember an extensive 10 yr study either Stuart Stedman or Dr. Kroll did on the effects of spring rains in south Texas years ago. March, May and June rains are good but the study concluded April is the most beneficial for horn growth....by a pretty good bit...


Study was done on the Faith ranch in Dimmit county... which obviously Stuart owns. Very good study and read!  
And it basically states what you said, April rain is paramount to above average antler growth. If it rains a bunch in April, you'll see it in December! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

shane.shipman.72 said:


> Study was done on the Faith ranch in Dimmit county... which obviously Stuart owns. Very good study and read!
> And it basically states what you said, April rain is paramount to above average antler growth. If it rains a bunch in April, you'll see it in December!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thatâ€™s it, thx! That study was done a pretty good while back and the April thing has always stuck in my mind.....


----------



## c hook

*monsters*

mexico always produces extremly impressive deer. i'm hoping to hunt it this year. have any of you guys encountered any problems out of the drug runners etc???:texasflag


----------



## Cynoscion

I was in school when that research was being conducted. The final take away is that April rains are beneficial but when they are preceded by a wet winter (above average), antler production can substantial.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

Bukkskin any interest in starting a new thread for the 2019/2020 season?


----------



## Bukkskin

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> Bukkskin any interest in starting a new thread for the 2019/2020 season?


Absolutely!!!
I had been MIA on this forum for the last few years (been super busy with other stuff )
I will start a new one this coming fall, or you can start one and we will all chime in.
Thanks for the interest.:cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin

So now that all the does should be bred, we start to worm everything.
Hit them now and again in 3 months.


----------



## shane.shipman.72

Bukkskin said:


> So now that all the does should be bred, we start to worm everything.
> 
> Hit them now and again in 3 months.


Wormed our this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER

Bukkskin said:


> Absolutely!!!
> I had been MIA on this forum for the last few years (been super busy with other stuff )
> I will start a new one this coming fall, or you can start one and we will all chime in.
> Thanks for the interest.:cheers:


New thread started for the new season


----------



## Bukkskin

To close out this thread, here is the sunset on the last evening.
My wife laughs at me every year because on the last day I get a feeling of "impending Doom", lol.
Happens every year for the last 15 or 20 yrs.


----------



## Bukkskin




----------

